# Lotus Notes



## interface (22. März 2005)

Hallo,

weiß jemand wo ich ein deutsches Lotus Notes her bekomme ?
Bei IBM gibt es nur eine englische Trial.

Sowie kann ich bei Notes auch sepperat Login Daten für den pop und smtp eingeben ?
Beide Server haben unterschiedliche anmelde Namen.

cu+thx


----------



## Nightcrawler (24. März 2005)

Also die Sprache kannst du bei den Optionen von Lotus einstellen.

Ja, man kann mehrere E-Mail Konten einrichten.

Am besten du installiert es erstmal und schaust dir alles genau an.

Gruß

Nightcrawler


----------

